# Kremlin At Night



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I stayed in the Hotel Russia for one night (not recommended!) but it does have a good view of the 15th century Saviour Tower and Gate (the main ceremonial entrance to the Kremlin) and the Basillica of St. Basil the Blessed situated on the southern edge of Red Square.

I tried half a dozen times to to take this night shot this is the one with least camera shake







It was taken from an open 11th floor window (the window was too dirty to photo through







) with an outside temperature of -15 C ... maybe explains the camera shake


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

All the same, a fantastic view that the photo conveys well. John, there is a small (6" tall) plastic tripod that only weighs a few ounces that I use for travel. I have it here with me if you are interested in the info.

The problem I have here is that I left the remote control for the camera at home, so pushing the shutter release shakes the camera anyway


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> All the same, a fantastic view that the photo conveys well. John, there is a small (6" tall) plastic tripod that only weighs a few ounces that I use for travel. I have it here with me if you are interested in the info.
> 
> The problem I have here is that I left the remote control for the camera at home, so pushing the shutter release shakes the camera anyway
> 
> ...


It may sound strange but I`ve found even hand holding at comparatively slow speeds, using the self timer does help as its the act of pressing the shutter release that causes the shakes.Worth a try at least









Great photo John







did you bring back any interesting watches?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Great photo John.

Another old trick in the absence of having a tripod to avoid camera shake is to use the self-timer and rest the camera on a sock filled with rice


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> did you bring back any interesting watches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mac it's cheaper to buy new Russian watches from Roy







.... Moscow is very expensive.

I am still on the look-out for a seller of genuine Soviet era watches ... most are Chinese fakes unfortunately


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> All the same, a fantastic view that the photo conveys well. John, there is a small (6" tall) plastic tripod that only weighs a few ounces that I use for travel. I have it here with me if you are interested in the info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Colin I have one somewhere







.. I travel as light as I can









Rich how am I going to explain a sock full of rice to Russian Customs


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Rich how am I going to explain a sock full of rice to Russian Customs


Well, I suppose you could always hit them over the head with it and run away


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Mac it's cheaper to buy new Russian watches from Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don`t I find that at all surprising


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Rich how am I going to explain a sock full of rice to Russian Customs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I first went to Malaysia in the early 80`s to visit my then wife`s family, just before we were about to leave for the airport she became worried I might have stomach problems whilest there.

So she insists we get a box of Magnesium Trisilicate powder from the chemist to take with us, as the box is too cumbersome it gets thrown leaving a clear plastic bag with white powder in it which is carefully packed in my suitcase.

We arrived at KL and went through custums without being stopped.

It was a few days after we got there that there was a big fuss on the news about a trial of some europeans possibly if memory serves me well facing the death penalty for traffiking drugs.

It was then It dawned on us what a close call we`d had









OK they would have eventually found out what it was but it would probably been very unpleasent until they did


----------

